# need info on Crristobal de Morales and Jacob Clemens non papa about there motets cds?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

These guys are the next classical composer i wish to have in my collection of precious polyphony of renaissance.

Cristobal de Morales is the number one among classical composer of reniassance spain he studied among the great we mostly know him for magnificat but he did hudge amount of motets if im aware
of, what is available to order? same question goes for Jacob Clemens non Papa since he is a flemish composer and i bet he is great(im also interrested in his chansons), According to Une histoire de la musique a book by Lucien Rabetet a musicologist Cristobal de morales learn from flemish masters and travel to italy , this is interresting hey?

I know Hyperion label has few cd by them of motets, but if i can't get my hand on hyperion record what is available , like i know the brabant ensemble does both but they most be rather expensive or 
unavailable , there cds are sometime hard to find or order.

Cheers :tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Big online retailers usually list almost everything that's available, even recordings that are out of print. Not much is available in the case of these composers. In particular Clemens motets and masses are something I wanted to collect, but there's just the Brabant album and Tallis Scholars, and a couple of tracks on different albums by New York Polyphony (the best Clemens recordings that I have), maybe I forgot something. 

You should check out Jacobus Vaet, one of the most sophisticated composers of his time, a near contemporary of Morales and Clemens. Morales strikes me as not nearly as sophisticated (at least in the lamentations), and Clemens though sophisticated hasn't been as well served in recordings. Still, if Morales strikes your fancy, The Seven Lamentations by the ensemble Utopia is very well performed. Vaet has nice recordings by Dufay Ensemble (on Brilliant Classics) and one album by the superb Cinquecento.


----------

